# Sea to Sea



## wildilwh09 (8 Jun 2012)

Hello, this is my first post so excuse my lack on knowledge.

For many years my Dad and I have wanted to cycle the coast to coast / sea to sea, but have been busy with many other hobbies "music mainly". 

We are both fit enough to cycle the 140 miles and are aiming to do it in 3 days to start of with. unfortunately the main website people recommends www.c2c-guide.co.uk seems to be down at the moment. 

We are both wanting to camp both nights but are struggling to find anywhere there does it, that fits in with the three day limit.

So, if anybody has a pre-planned route card for the C2C, or knows any campsites along the route or has any information in general about the route I would be more than welcome if you would share it with me.

Thank you very much.
Lee Wildish.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jun 2012)

Hello, sorry I don't know, but I'd have thought someone would have replied by now (unless you posted this elsewhere of course).


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2012)

C2C website is now working


----------

